# PBS on AMC3 DVB FTA



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I've pulled in the PBS's at 12110H, 14025 but have no sound. Any ideas?


----------



## bluesman63 (Apr 18, 2004)

The sound is digital. You will need a fta receiver with digital sound output and a digital home theater amplifier to decode it. There are a couple of stations on G10 also like that.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

A Fortec Star Lifetime Ultra, will do it as it has an AC3 output, hook it to an AC3 decoder and you have all the PBS channels audio. Many cheap surround sound systems now have AC3, and a lot of people have it and they don't know or have never used it.
Pansats 2500 also have the same feature.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

bluesman63 said:


> There are a couple of stations on G10 also like that.


Really? Which ones?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

There are 2 spanish ones that have AC-3 output


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

PSB said:


> A Fortec Star Lifetime Ultra, will do it as it has an AC3 output, hook it to an AC3 decoder and you have all the PBS channels audio. Many cheap surround sound systems now have AC3, and a lot of people have it and they don't know or have never used it.
> Pansats 2500 also have the same feature.


You'll need to get permission first from just a lurker, you know. Just because it's in the clear doesn't mean you're not supposed to pay for it!


----------



## bluesman63 (Apr 18, 2004)

G10 Digital Audio Channels:

KEYU
KAMT

Both Spanish.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

RJS1111111 said:


> You'll need to get permission first from just a lurker, you know. Just because it's in the clear doesn't mean you're not supposed to pay for it!


Thats pretty funny


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

bluesman63 said:


> G10 Digital Audio Channels:
> 
> KEYU
> KAMT
> ...


Thanks for updating. i'm not at home so I couldnt remember


----------

